# lollipoping



## irishboy (Jul 22, 2009)

can any one tell me how to lollipop plants? how much do i cut off? dose it realy incress yeild and make one big cola? would like to see some pics. looking to get one big ass cola and keep them for getting too bushy


----------



## switchone (Jul 23, 2009)

irishboy said:


> can any one tell me how to lollipop plants? How much do i cut off? Dose it realy incress yeild and make one big cola? Would like to see some pics. Looking to get one big ass cola and keep them for getting too bushy



usually chop off 1/3rd of the bottom of the plants. It just causes the energy of the plant to focus its growth to the main cola. Yield depends on a number of variables.


----------



## bturner (Jul 23, 2009)

switchone said:


> usually chop off 1/3rd of the bottom of the plants. It just causes the energy of the plant to focus its growth to the main cola. Yield depends on a number of variables.


I am also curious about lollipoping. What size pots are best? When cloning how long do you let veg over the 2 week cloning time? Any other information would be great!!!


----------



## grow space (Jul 23, 2009)

use as big post as u can get .3 gallon is great lollipoping-cut all the branches down 4 the below, so that the upper cola can get the main attention and that you have only one main cola and some 3-4 other smaller ones.lollipopping puts the energy what was in lower branches to the top so great one big colas can form.


----------



## Ichi (Jul 23, 2009)

I use 5.5" x 5.5" square pots that are about 6" deep with coco and it works great. I have seen some nice plants in 16oz Dixie cups.


----------



## 303 (Jul 23, 2009)

all you need to know, to my knowledge this is the best grower on this site who uses this method. much love and respect to m blaze!
*THE LAST 3 BIG TREES: *https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/161675-pics-new-girls.html


----------



## sogbunn (Jul 23, 2009)

it doesnt increase ur yeiled, it increases the overall look and potency of ur nugs... its quality over quanity this way... instead of ur plant wasting its time and energy tring to develope lil buds at the bottom, all its energy willl go to the cola which is what u want anyways... it will also alow more air flow under the plant which reduces the chance of mold and other benifits im sure i dont need to explain... plus it saves u time of triming the "bum fluf" buds at the bottom that arnt much but joint filler or a "quit smoking" cigerette aid


----------



## bturner (Jul 23, 2009)

If I had a 4X5 room, how many potential lollipops could I have in that area? And say I had I clone that had been rotting for two weeks, could I take that clone and put it right under 12/12 and it would produce a nice lollipop, or would I have to veg a week???


----------



## sogbunn (Jul 23, 2009)

bturner said:


> If I had a 4X5 room, how many potential lollipops could I have in that area? And say I had I clone that had been rotting for two weeks, could I take that clone and put it right under 12/12 and it would produce a nice lollipop, or would I have to veg a week???


u can lollipop any size really... all it is, is takein the crap off the bottom of ur braches so the tops get all the goods... ive seen plants with 8-10 colas lollipopped so there jus the tops... u could veg a week or 12/12 as soon as it develops roots... if u do a low veg/single cola lollipop in a 4X5 area u could use 2lt botles and fit probly like 70-80.. rule of thumb is 4 per square foot in a low veg lollipop... do it so u put in 20 every 2 weeks so u constanty harvest... its alota work tho... to clone, transplant, water, ect all them guys tho... check out "supper cropping"... its stretchin ur plants sidesways so u cover ur whole area vertical tops jus like a sea of green... less plants same weight... a guy named genfrasco has a great thread on it... it is much less work... what medium u gonna use??? mite i suggest "hempy".... its much ezer to water espacily if u have 80 of them to deal with... look for the "hempy collective" thread and it explains it all there.... it really all depends on how much work u wanna do!!!


----------



## bturner (Jul 23, 2009)

Maybe I will veg for a week then. I was planning on doing 16 plants in my 4x5 area and harvest 4 of them every 2 weeks. I just dont want them to get too big and shade each other.


----------



## sogbunn (Jul 23, 2009)

bturner said:


> Maybe I will veg for a week then. I was planning on doing 16 plants in my 4x5 area and harvest 4 of them every 2 weeks. I just dont want them to get too big and shade each other.


if ur gonna do 16 in there i highly suggest doin it in 3 weeks intervals... clone 3 weeks, then to the veg for 3 weeks, hopefully ur strain is a 8-9ish weeks flowering time.... while u veg, super crop... check this link... if u do it right u will get a canopy effecf that will cover ur area with colas and then strip every thing that under neath the canopy so u have lotsa tops that r qualltized and no "bum fluf" buds... its like scrog with out the net... way more profitable if ur only gonna do a few plants... y bud 16 plants with lil veg when u could in reality fit 60 min like that... its jus a waste of space really... i have bout 100 tops with my 7 plants at about 5 weeks veg in a 4x4 all recieving good light.... ya sum rnt the strongest tops but they will become much larger then if i woulda jus let them grow straight up the stalk... hell 5-7gms per top (and thats at minimum.. im sure there will be many over 10grms) at 100 tops, is 1lb min.. im cool with that.. but thats jus my opinion... klik the link and see...
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/136974-super-cropping.html


----------



## justsaymint (Jul 23, 2009)

i really dont think u understand


----------



## sogbunn (Jul 23, 2009)

justsaymint said:


> i really dont think u understand


 how do i not understand???


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jul 23, 2009)

isnt loli popping just sog...


----------



## irishboy (Jul 23, 2009)

IndicaFatnHeavy said:


> isnt loli popping just sog...


no lollipoping is where u cut off all of the sucker branches ones that dont get light and make popcorn buds, this directs hormons to the top of the plants to make biger colas. instead of puting engry into the bull shit brances it just put it into you biger branches to make biger bud. people that do sog usauly lollipop but they not the same.


----------



## sogbunn (Jul 25, 2009)

irishboy said:


> no lollipoping is where u cut off all of the sucker branches ones that dont get light and make popcorn buds, this directs hormons to the top of the plants to make biger colas. instead of puting engry into the bull shit brances it just put it into you biger branches to make biger bud. people that do sog usauly lollipop but they not the same.


 is that not what i said a few posts bak???


----------



## irishboy (Jul 25, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> is that not what i said a few posts bak???


yep thats bretty much the same thing you said. you have any pics of your tops? nice link i will read threw it latter, thanks.


----------



## sogbunn (Jul 26, 2009)

irishboy said:


> yep thats bretty much the same thing you said. you have any pics of your tops? nice link i will read threw it latter, thanks.


then wtf is "justsaymint" yappin bout???? ya i posted a few pics on that thread but it didnt work... when i go bak home im gonna try agn.. i guess photo bucket or sumthins what i need... ill qoute ya agn and post them...


----------



## sogbunn (Jul 27, 2009)

irishboy said:


> yep thats bretty much the same thing you said. you have any pics of your tops? nice link i will read threw it latter, thanks.


wow thats sum nice colour on that avator.. is that urs or a pic off the net??? what is it???? anyways, heres those pics, 7 plants and a few clones.. cheers!!!

http://s617.photobucket.com/albums/tt256/bassmastervolume/as%20time%20goes%20by/


----------



## irishboy (Jul 27, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> wow thats sum nice colour on that avator.. is that urs or a pic off the net??? what is it???? anyways, heres those pics, 7 plants and a few clones.. cheers!!!
> 
> http://s617.photobucket.com/albums/tt256/bassmastervolume/as time goes by/


those are pics of my current grow, they are 2 shiva skunks and 2 super skunk clones.
thanks for the pics


----------



## sogbunn (Jul 27, 2009)

irishboy said:


> those are pics of my current grow, they are 2 shiva skunks and 2 super skunk clones.
> thanks for the pics


 npz' hope they help... y they so purple???


----------



## irishboy (Jul 27, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> npz' hope they help... y they so purple???


i grow with leds, just the way the light makes it look. here are some bigger pics. they are 3 weeks old . now they have flowers poping up everywere. ill post some new pics when i stop being a lazy ass.


----------



## sogbunn (Jul 27, 2009)

irishboy said:


> i grow with leds, just the way the light makes it look. here are some bigger pics. they are 3 weeks old . now they have flowers poping up everywere. ill post some new pics when i stop being a lazy ass.


ahhhh... lookin good!!! how long u been useing leds??? u like em??? did u use HID b4??? u notice a diff?? how do u get thumbnail pics like that?? i can only figure out by photobucketing


----------



## irishboy (Jul 27, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> ahhhh... lookin good!!! how long u been useing leds??? u like em??? did u use HID b4??? u notice a diff?? how d u get thumbnail pics like that?? i ca only figure out by photobucketing


been using for about 3 grows. i love them they work good expasicaly for 90watts. i used hid befor 1000w hps. i notice a diff only because of the 1000w i hade cant bet the 1000. but i just bought a led light thats is = with a 1000hps. i just took the pics with my camera and saved it to my pics on the computer then just click add pic and pulled it off of my computer file. when u reply to a message or post on the bottom of the screen where you type their is a link that say add attachment. click it then click browse. then finds ur pics.


----------



## bturner (Jul 28, 2009)

what does everyone think about a 1000 hps bulb in a 4x5 grow room for sog/lollipoping grow style?? I was going to try 2 600's but I cant fit a carbon filter and a 6" HO Can Fan in that space with two reflectors, unless I did some serious duct work bending.


----------



## sogbunn (Jul 29, 2009)

bturner said:


> what does everyone think about a 1000 hps bulb in a 4x5 grow room for sog/lollipoping grow style?? I was going to try 2 600's but I cant fit a carbon filter and a 6" HO Can Fan in that space with two reflectors, unless I did some serious duct work bending.


thats perfect!!!!! thats what im useing... rite now its not a sog but will be once my seedlings r mature... rite now im jus flowering it the same space with the same bulb...


----------



## ForbiddenFruit (Sep 1, 2009)

Can you use the lower branches that you cut off as clones? 

At what stage to you start the lollipop cutting? How many weeks in?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 1, 2009)

ForbiddenFruit said:


> Can you use the lower branches that you cut off as clones?
> 
> At what stage to you start the lollipop cutting? How many weeks in?


you sure can! i do it a week to 2weeks befor flowering.


----------



## ForbiddenFruit (Sep 1, 2009)

irishboy said:


> you sure can! i do it a week to 2weeks befor flowering.



Sweet.. So I can just get my clones in this way.. 

Once you cut off the branches the 1st time, do you have to continue trimming them down? Will they continually grow back? 

thanks!


----------



## irishboy (Sep 1, 2009)

ForbiddenFruit said:


> Sweet.. So I can just get my clones in this way..
> 
> Once you cut off the branches the 1st time, do you have to continue trimming them down? Will they continually grow back?
> 
> thanks!


mine never do, but i always do it a week befor or when i first turn to 12/12. ive heard they will if u do it young. i dont think it grows back from that point u cut. but by where u cut it. i love the lollipop tech, you always end up with popcorn bud their anyways so why not just use those hormons for the tops buds? i just take 1/3 from the bottom off.


----------



## werdy (Oct 4, 2009)

would it be too late to lollipop cut my plants a little bit if they are 4 weeks into flowering but have about 5 weeks left?


----------



## irishboy (Oct 4, 2009)

werdy said:


> would it be too late to lollipop cut my plants a little bit if they are 4 weeks into flowering but have about 5 weeks left?


yes i wouldnt. too much stress and u might lose yeild. the most i would do is 1-2 weeks in flowering.


----------



## werdy (Oct 4, 2009)

irishboy said:


> yes i wouldnt. too much stress and u might lose yeild. the most i would do is 1-2 weeks in flowering.



yaa, thats what i was thinking. oh well :T


----------



## HarvestHighway (Oct 18, 2009)

take some clones so you can try it again next time!!!  not too late for that


----------



## Budsworth (Feb 25, 2013)

me stoned


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 26, 2013)

Budsworth said:


> me stoned


Did you just post that to see how many people would reply to a 4 year old thread? Because I almost did


----------

